# My dog won't get along with my cats



## Biblu (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never thought we'd have cats until I saw these two young , malnourished kittens back at my old job in early September . They're mom and siblings were no where to be found and there mom was hit by a car. I've rescued them and we've decided to keep them. It's now been 6 months and my dog is still acting aggressively toward them. I was trying it slow where they've been separated in different rooms and while they are roaming the house he is in my room. So they know they are in the house and know each others scents. My dog also knows which room they are in but doesn't care about them . **** just pass by the room. But it's when he see them he just keeps starring at them . I can break his focus for a little but it's getting annoying. I I've been doing nothing but trying to make it a posting meeting but he still tries to lunge at them. **** ignore them while they are eating but will lunge if they move out of place.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is wonderful you rescued the kittens. It is going to take a lot of work and time to make your high drive gsd understand that they aren't to be chased or lunged at. I was on this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/531058-cats-smell-like-cookies.html and highly recommend the advice given by Chip18 in posts 4 & 6.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> That is wonderful you rescued the kittens. It is going to take a lot of work and time to make your high drive gsd understand that they aren't to be chased or lunged at. I was on this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/531058-cats-smell-like-cookies.html and highly recommend the advice given by Chip18 in posts 4 & 6.


Wow guess my work is done!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, OK it's going to be harder because you have allowed this behaviour for sometime. Net result is the dog has an established behaviour and the cats most likely don't trust the dog!

First you can train the dog...not the cats! The cats "know" when a dog is out of control or not, if the cats sense that you have no control of this dog...they won't go near him! 


Assuming the dog has a reliable down and stay, that is one way moves to teach him that the cats are off limits! If he toward them it's "DOWN AND STAY!!! If he won't then yeah you have bigger problems!

You can't hide cats from a dog! That is a recipe for disaster! 

A more touchy feely approach is here:
Introducing Dogs and Cats | Jackson Galaxy

Not my style, don't have time for it myself I tell my dog to "Stay" and he best do just that! 

But if you can't do that here is another way you can get there:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE
Then it will be "Place" for a command. Once trained the dog gets a correction for breaking or failing a "Place Command" the cats are irrelevant pretty soon he learns "screwing" with the cats is bad news!

I'm not Joe Galaxy but I've lived with three dogs and up to 15 cats (cat rescue) for more than 15 years and never had a single cat v dog incident! 

Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm, OK it's going to be harder because you have allowed this behaviour for sometime. Net result is the dog has an established behaviour and the cats most likely don't trust the dog!
> 
> First you can train the dog...not the cats! The cats "know" when a dog is out of control or not, if the cats sense that you have no control of this dog...they won't go near him!
> 
> ...


 
Will have to do some reading also, I have one big white cat right now and pup nearly here..


----------



## Biblu (Feb 27, 2015)

*Never allowed this behavior*



Chip18 said:


> Hmm, OK it's going to be harder because you have allowed this behaviour for sometime. Net result is the dog has an established behaviour and the cats most likely don't trust the dog!
> 
> First you can train the dog...not the cats! The cats "know" when a dog is out of control or not, if the cats sense that you have no control of this dog...they won't go near him!
> 
> ...



I've never allowed this behavior. I was correcting him from day 1. I did it the nice and slow way but he is very aggressive with cats. Then I tried it my way with a choke collar giving equal pressure around the neck instead of the throat. He's learning to ignore the cats , if there are treats. He's very obedient on leash with commands. It's been 6 months and so far the only positive thing is 
that he will ignore 1 cat if i have a treat but if the cat moves more than 5 steps he'll focus and gaze at him, if followed by more steps then a bark and a lunge.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

If he is still doing it...then the choke collar is counter productive! Dog doesn't care most likely the treats were over used and now they are simply a bribe..

Down and Stay should be used at every infraction! Keep him on a leash attached to you if you need toi! If he is able to get off a bark and a lunge your corrections are ineffective and to slow!

Work on the Place Command work on Stay and Down! You teach those,you can correct for failure to obey! He steps at a cat you say "Down" or "Place" dog had best obey!!!


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey,
Just curious, why do you need 2 cats when you have a perfectly good GSD?

Why not share the joy and give the cats to a family that would appreciate them?


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

The cats natural instincts and movements are their worst enemies. The darting and quick movements mimic prey. Not good when they are doing this around a dog with a high prey drive like yours. I've been working off and on with my dog for some time and I can tell you it is hard to override your dogs drives if ever. You may be able to corral them to an extent, but they are what they are. You can't blame the dog either because it's just who they are. It will take time. I have corralled Cruz's reactions to passing cars and that was just as strong a reaction for him as the cat. But the difference is the cat is one constant where we only encounter cars a limited amount of time per day. But I still got him to stop his lunging through corrective actions. 

I can tell you it will probably be a constant vigil from here on out as long as the cats are around. Just my opinion. I have had GSD's who ignored cats all together even when the cat was trying to get them to play. I have Cruz now who has an unreal prey drive. If it moves, it's game. I went from feeling at first all he wanted to do was kill the cat to now it turning into a dangerous game for the cat and dog. The cat will actually stalk and attack the dog at times. What do you do then? Once the cats start feeling some what comfortable around the dog, they will get braver and bolder. So be ready for that possibility. I was on my way to getting Cruz to leaving the cat alone all together, but now that the cat has grown bold and stalking the dog, and Cruz understands this, so it introduced a new complexity into the situation.


What I have done now is, since we utilize a remote collar, we still use a place command. It's our best defense for the cat. But it only works for so long. So we have multiple place commands. Place commands are distinct areas. For example a rug, or a couch or a hard wood. Hardwood not recommended though, just an example. These areas have different textures. They feel different to the dogs feet. They learn to identify different areas by their texture and associate the command to the area. So the rug feels different than a couch and that feels different than a hardwood floor. You start by teaching them one at a time. We started with the rug first. We command "rug". Treat and praise when he is 100 to 75 percent on the rug. Just keep doing it over and over until he understands. It works equally well for other "places". We have three commands for four "places". We have "rug", "couch" and "carpet". Two are in the living room and "carpet" is used around the kitchen where there is a transition from a hardwood floor to carpeted floor. We also have a rug in the kitchen and use the same command "rug" for that rug also. They all work well. So for an example of how we use this. Say we have Cruz on "rug". Cat comes up Cruz sees cat and cat starts to stalk Cruz and starts to get close and Cruz's prey drive starts to kick in via "the stare down (they will be locked on target), ears up, with some whining". I would then give Cruz the "couch" command and he will join me on the couch away from the cat. Usually 9 times out of ten, the cat will lose interest and mind his own business. for those times when he doesn't, dog is in his "place", and I will make the cat leave or move the cat to another room for the time being until things calm down. 

Good luck with your new cats and hope things work out.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

By the way. Forgot to mention it's not always about punishment when done wrong but also equally important is praise when done right.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> The cats natural instincts and movements are their worst enemies. The darting and quick movements mimic prey. Not good when they are doing this around a dog with a high prey drive like yours. I've been working off and on with my dog for some time and I can tell you it is hard to override your dogs drives if ever. You may be able to corral them to an extent, but they are what they are. You can't blame the dog either because it's just who they are. It will take time. I have corralled Cruz's reactions to passing cars and that was just as strong a reaction for him as the cat. But the difference is the cat is one constant where we only encounter cars a limited amount of time per day. But I still got him to stop his lunging through corrective actions.
> 
> I can tell you it will probably be a constant vigil from here on out as long as the cats are around. Just my opinion. I have had GSD's who ignored cats all together even when the cat was trying to get them to play. I have Cruz now who has an unreal prey drive. If it moves, it's game. I went from feeling at first all he wanted to do was kill the cat to now it turning into a dangerous game for the cat and dog. The cat will actually stalk and attack the dog at times. What do you do then? Once the cats start feeling some what comfortable around the dog, they will get braver and bolder. So be ready for that possibility. I was on my way to getting Cruz to leaving the cat alone all together, but now that the cat has grown bold and stalking the dog, and Cruz understands this, so it introduced a new complexity into the situation.
> 
> ...


OK this is a bit different but...yep this can happen. 

First you clearly have an understanding of the dynamics and you have taken control of the situation! 

Now it sounds like you have created a PIA cat! That is a whole nother deal! 

Question...was the dog at first chasing the cat and then you got control??

I ask because it sounds like...the cat was bothered by the dog.then saw a difference and has now said...pay back time! 

Doesn't change 'my" suggestion (to be give) but I would like to know.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> Hey,
> Just curious, why do you need 2 cats when you have a perfectly good GSD?
> 
> Why not share the joy and give the cats to a family that would appreciate them?


??? Strange comment. :thinking: I have always had cats and GSDs because I love both. I was a cat person before I was a dog person, and up until I lost my kitty Elvis in December 2013 at 13 years old I had two of each. I don't see any reason to choose between cats and dogs if you really want both. It can take some work, but it's totally worth it in the long run.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> OK this is a bit different but...yep this can happen.
> 
> First you clearly have an understanding of the dynamics and you have taken control of the situation!
> 
> ...


Chip I'm in agreement with your process. I was just relaying what could happen down the road and if that happens, a suggestion from me on what may work to deal with it. Let's face it, GSD's are very intelligent dogs. They have really good problem solving skills. Some may be better than others, but they all share this attribute. Don't think that they won't pattern a cat. 

There is a lot of aspects to my situation. It's I feel quite unique. My cat lived in my house with another GSD for a few years. They ran the house together unattended. All was good until Rocky, the other GSD, got sick and had major surgery. We brought him home and it freaked this cat out so bad, we couldn't get him out of the basement. The cat would not be caught in the same section of the house with Rocky. Even after Rocky passed away, the odor left behind, looking at the cat, you'd thought he'd seen a ghost. He just was that freaked out. 

So, a year later we bring Cruz home. Cat wants no part of him. Starts the same behavior he had with Rocky. Exactly. So we let the cat come around in his own time. Of course a GSD puppy likes to investigate everything. Cat was no different. Cat still wanted no part of Cruz. Hiss and swat, hiss and swat. Cat would try to hold his ground, but those darn puppy teeth are sharp. Cruz didn't mean to hurt, but you know, mouthing still hurts. So we kept them at a distance for some time. We tried to "off" him or "leave it". It was marginally effective. Then we got the remote collar and started training with that and things got better. But over time, I think the cat lost a little fear of the dog. A scenario would be the cat coming out at the dog, we would command Cruz to his "place" and the cat would take it like he was intimidating the dog. This along with being the dominate animal in the house played into his losing fear of the dog. Now, this cat is also an affection hound. So he likes to be around people. So if the dog is with us, he naturally wants to be with us too and it happens, we keep Cruz locked to his spot and the cat comes around. But it also brings them within close proximity. I've had both the cat and the dog on the bed watching TV at the same time with no problems, as long as the cat doesn't make a sudden dash. The last factor is, it's just this cats personality to be an ass. He stalks and attacks my wife and myself at times. So now the dog is no different. It can become quite comical at times. Cruz will be on the couch, and the cat will circle the couch waiting for his opening. Usually when Cruz is looking over the back of the couch, the cat will be right behind him and nip his backside. It all happens so fast, there's nothing you can really do. But there are times the dog has his day and like I said, he has patterned this cat and is usually good at cutting him off. He doesn't bite at the cat but rolls him across the floor with his huge paws. That can be as bad as biting for the cat. But he has literally rolled the cat across the floor this way. 

So it's a back and forth thing. It's rough at times. That's why we try to keep Cruz in his place to protect the cat from getting crushed. Cruz is probably 95 to 100 lbs. of nothing but solid muscle. He also likes to pounce. So the Cruz, if he had the mind to, could really mess the cat up just landing on him. 

One of the biggest mistakes I made with Cruz in relation to the cat was creating a flirt pole. This did nothing but heighten Cruz's prey drive. It's a great tool, but with a dog that was already prey drive heavy, it I feel just made things worse.

I could tell you some hilarious stories of these two knuckle heads getting to know each other. But it would take me half the night. 

There is one I'll share with you. Cruz was about 6 months. We have a California split level home. Lot's of stairs. Anyways, we had this baby gate at the top of some stairs by the kitchen. We would let the cat roam the lower living room and keep Cruz with us on the next level. Well, this cat was notorious for sneaking up the stairs and setting right on the other side of the gate nose to nose with Cruz. This drove Cruz nuts! The cat would then run back down the stairs. Well, one night, we were doing just that, Cruz up with us. Cat roaming the living room. All I remember seeing was the cat had crept up the stairs again and Cruz hit the middle of the gate breaking it in half, landing on one piece and riding it down the stairs like a dang sled. What was so funny was the cat had reached the bottom and turned thinking he was safe only to see this dog sliding straight at him! Nothing I could do but watch and freak out! I thought the cat was dead. But he managed to slip away from Cruz at the last second.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow that must have been something to see!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK so you pretty much ascribe to my dog/cat methodology but now you've found yourself with basically a butt hole of a cat!  Cat appreciates your hard work and he is taking advantage of it!  

I supect...you want to "improve" your dog and cats relationship? I do believe that "yes" it can be done but...it will take work time and proceed with caution!

This time we will need the "touchy feely approach! Joe Galaxy the "My cat from ****" guy. He basically uses food as his first resort.

The first involves a baby gate and dinner time. Cat on one side dog on the other side of the baby gate. Feed the dog feed the cat, Find the distance where they will eat in the others presence...then you slowly close the gap until they are eating right next to each other with the baby gate between them.

I have also seen him do this with the dog on the floor and the cat up high but in the dogs presence! Baby gate is most likely safer! 

I trust you can see the potential risk with this approach but if they dog and cat can eat in each other presence it would change there relationship to each other!

My GSD I found I had to live with a behaviour! My other dogs were absolutely perfect in regards to the cats zero issues! Rocky...I found I had to accept a behaviour, He is cat proof, he lives with his 7 and at one time 12 cats. Cat rescue but...I discovered he had a behaviour I was not "thrilled" with but was liveable.

If he had a treat or was eating and a cat came near he would "growl!" I would say "cat" then Rocky! The cat would leisurely stroll away, Rocky would stop eating wait for the cat to move. then go back to eating!

Never made a move toward them, he would just stop eating till they moved away! This went on pretty much for years..sigh! Then I noticed he stopped growling as they walked by him when he was eating (they would not go to his bowl) but they would walk by. He stopped responding to them at dinner time.

He still growls over treats..so he gets no bones to chew on, only treats that can be consumed quickly! And yep I have one cat that loves to see what he has! So it's still "Cat" then "Rocky" then pause then eat the treat!

Been 7 years of that never had an encounter over it and other than that quirk zero issues! They sleep together hang out and the cats all use him for a blanket! It seemed to me...not worth the battle...if no warning growl...then what??

And in retrospect..yep it is "one" cat that likes to push his button!! 

So I think I explained it well enough?? I could not find a clip of him doing this but that is basically the process. And you could try giving them treats in each others presence after doing the baby gate feeding thing for awhile! 

I have never done the treat thing for the most part, I have no need to press the issue, they get along fine so not really any point in my case.

I trust you understand the need for caution with this approach but I think if done safely it would improve their relationship.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok I had to try!  Just hand fed Rock his treats and had four cats in front of him eating cat treats no issues! 

No growls no issues! But.. 7 years of living together, so not really that much of a test.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the thing Chip. It's not true aggression between the cat and dog. They have both eaten within close proximity and no problems. I think it will be one of those things where there will never be 100% peace between the two because in reality, they want to play with each other. The sign I have been glad to see is that the cat no longer hisses at the dog. That hissing really ramps Cruz up fast. There are still altercations now and again. But with different "place" commands, it makes it easier to referee the two.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

This sounds like my house. The best I can do is make sure that the cats have safe zones where the dogs can't get at them, especially where they eat and have their litter box. GSDs are prey driven. I just have to keep reminding my 2 that cats are not chew toys. It's like I've said before if I had a quarter for every time I've said," Leave the cats alone!" I could have retired a millionare! LOL


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugh Nikitta. That phrase is used so much in my house it's almost a mantra. However, my dog is not aggressive with the cat. He just thinks she's the most interesting thing in the house. Really, who can compete with something that makes strange noises, suddenly sprints through the house, jumps up door jambs, charges him from hiding and then races away. Umm no one! 

As to why have a cat when you have a dog? Yeahhh...read what I just wrote. She's like having cable tv for free. Endless entertainment in a soft fluffy package (tortoiseshell persian).

I do feel fortunate that, although it's annoying reminding Varik a zillion times a day to leave the cat alone (she does NOT approve of sniffing 'eyeroll'), he has good impulse control. Also, even though he's not a very demonstrative dog, when lying down, if she comes to him and rubs across his face, his tail beats harder than it ever does for mere humans in the normal course of things.


----------

